# detail strip of 85f, in particular firing pin removal



## ccssid (Mar 28, 2018)

Just picked up my 85f and what a wonderful piece of machinery. I will be changing out the recoil spring (with stock unit), Wolff Springs sent a firing pin spring along with the package. I feel that I should change this as well , but, I simply cannot find any details on removing the firing pin. I have already removed the extractor and cleaned and reinstalled...no issues. I suspect the roll pin gets punched out from the side ....left to right or right to left , or does it make a difference. I have found a ton of information on the model 92...but it's slide operates differently than the 85f. I would also like to find an explanation of a complete dissassembly as well, if possible


tia


----------

